

How smart cars enable smart criminals - webdesignerz
http://www.technologeek.net/smart-cars-enable-smart-criminals/

======
aiiane
A giant collection of FUD, essentially. "You'll no longer need a crowbar and
screwdriver, just access to the computer plugins under the hood or dash." ...
and how do you propose getting that access, good sir author, given that the
hood is typically released from inside the car, and "under the dash" is also
inside the car?

~~~
ryanthejuggler

        >(FUDBOMB)
    

Bluetooth!

